# ipod ne s'ouvre plus



## cutesmile (14 Avril 2008)

J'ai besoin d'aide! mon ipod nano ne s'ouvre plus . J'ai beau verifier si le bouton en-sous sil etait rouge mais non il n'est pas rouge! mon ipod est mort ?? ou il peut s'ouvrir un jour?? ca sest passer hiet soir et je ne peux plus l'ouvrir T^T que fais-je??


----------



## OOAntonOO (15 Avril 2008)

Salut, je ne comprend pas bien ce que tu veux dire par "s'ouvrir' tu veux dire qu'il ne s'allume plus ???


----------

